

New Universal Mobile Keyboard Works with Windows, iOS and Android Mobile Devices - hodgesmr
http://blogs.microsoft.com/firehose/2014/09/16/new-universal-mobile-keyboard-works-with-windows-ios-and-android-mobile-devices/

======
mrlyc
$79.95 seems rather expensive for a Bluetooth keyboard as you can buy one from
Amazon for only $11.57. Am I missing something?

